# New grinder advice



## Bazinda (Jan 30, 2021)

Right guys, I need some help.

Currently using a sage barista express with a view to upgrade soon. Not entirely sure on what machine to get ( torn between sage dual boiler and the lelit Elizabeth) and still saving up so I thought I should start with buying a separate grinder and upgrade the machine after.

I'm torn between Eureka Mignon Specialita, sage smart grinder pro or if it's really worth the extra money the Sette 270wi.

I don't brew other methods other than expresso and most drinks are milk based. Ideally something quite simple to use as my wife is completely not interested in weighing and dosage, she just wants to be able to put a porta filter in there and get a single or double shot amount at the touch of a button. Would a timed grinder be just as good as a scale grinder considering we just need a shot amount ground in the portafilter? Obviously the more I manage to save up on the grinder I can put towards the machine.

Any advice or suggestion would be great. Budget around £300 and happy to go second hand.


----------



## QueenOfCaffine (Dec 29, 2020)

I bought a Eureka Minion Crono from Clumsy Goat, under £200, 55mm flat burrs, added a dosing cup and it's perfect 

Grinds fine enough for me.


----------



## Ando (Jan 11, 2021)

My wife is exactly the same, I currently have JX Pro hand grinder which is ideal. Wasn't sure about hand grinders, but since receiving I think it's great. 
I have the beans weighed out in cheap jars from Amazon, so all she has to do is Chuck them in grinder and go from there. 
Lelit Elizabeth helps here also, as one of the buttons is programmed for 30 secs. She knows this will produce variable results but doesn't really care. 
I get to clown about with scales etc and she can just push a button - everyone's happy!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Out of the choice of those three, the mignon fares best. The sage wont be good enough for consistent espresso.

The sette is plastic gearing, and is known to be quite troublesom  however when working is ment to be a cracking grinder.

Whats your grinder budget


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sage is quite noisy too


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

QueenOfCaffine said:


> I bought a Eureka Minion Crono from Clumsy Goat, under £200, 55mm flat burrs, added a dosing cup and it's perfect
> 
> Grinds fine enough for me.


 Crono is 50mm burrs I was half thinking about it. What did you use before or what machine have you paired it with?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I thought the crono was more a filter oriented grinder were the manule was more for espresso. Both 50mm burrs


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> I thought the crono was more a filter oriented grinder were the manule was more for espresso. Both 50mm burrs


 I thought that too but Clumsy Goat told me otherwise. Are they wrong?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I think its more down to the adjustment.

While the crono will dial into espresso its a less fine adjustment compared to the manule/facile. Or thats what id been led to believe.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Sage is quite noisy too


 It will also do it's job and can weight beans in rather well too. Timer going on my use is as good as any I have used. Many kg of coffee though them caused me to post that.

One other aspect as well with the SGP - grinder settings by number and pretty fine steps too.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ajohn said:


> It will also do it's job and can weight beans in rather well too. Timer going on my use is as good as any I have used. Many kg of coffee though them caused me to post that.
> One other aspect as well with the SGP - grinder settings by number and pretty fine steps too.


Fair point the timer is good on it. But I thought the Mignon Mk2 was better in the cup.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Never had much success with timed grinding.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Cuprajake said:


> Never had much success with timed grinding.


 I did on the Barista Express but weight needed checking and time changed fairly often for a while and then a lot less often. Put a new bean in and clean etc and it all starts again. Some of the change will be down to beans ageing. Biggest problem was the time adjustment on it. Rather coarse to say the least. I assume this is the main reason for supplying the razor - remove a touch each time so weight always the same. Output will vary more than weighing in when that is done in a way that works well.

I mostly used the SGP weighed in and found that made little if any difference to taste and works well without mods. It did on a mazzer mini so added a weight.

Buy a Mignon at this point in time - no, I had seen photo's of the boulders that came out. I understand that they have done something about that.


----------



## Bazinda (Jan 30, 2021)

Ando said:


> My wife is exactly the same, I currently have JX Pro hand grinder which is ideal. Wasn't sure about hand grinders, but since receiving I think it's great.
> I have the beans weighed out in cheap jars from Amazon, so all she has to do is Chuck them in grinder and go from there.
> Lelit Elizabeth helps here also, as one of the buttons is programmed for 30 secs. She knows this will produce variable results but doesn't really care.
> I get to clown about with scales etc and she can just push a button - everyone's happy!


 I'm more than happy to play around with scales however my wife is not, ideally something like the barista express grinder but separate.

I can stretch to £500 and see it as an investment which will produce good results for a long time. I like the easiness of the sette 270wi. I could just set dose 1 for 17grams and it's be easy for my wife to use. Portafilter in, press button and tamp. I guess the mignon specialita would be similar but with less consistency as it's timed and not weighed.



Cuprajake said:


> Out of the choice of those three, the mignon fares best. The sage wont be good enough for consistent espresso.
> 
> The sette is plastic gearing, and is known to be quite troublesom  however when working is ment to be a cracking grinder.
> 
> Whats your grinder budget


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

500 is a healthy budget 99% of people will say get the niche.

If you're set on the sette buy from bella barista as they have a good warrenty scheme.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> 500 is a healthy budget 99% of people will say get the niche.
> If you're set on the sette buy from bella barista as they have a good warrenty scheme.


Have the issues with the Sette been sorted out? I remember the first wave of people buying them which ended up with them breaking within weeks of buying them.

Would you consider a used grinder? As you'll get a much better grinder more for your buck? £500 you'd get you an awesome used ex commercial grinder.

Sorry for the curve ball.


----------



## QueenOfCaffine (Dec 29, 2020)

I bought a Crono recently and single dose it, it is fine enough to choke my Gaggia.

I manually set the burrs to touch and then back off and dial in. Minimal time with the top off and lots of videos to show you how.

Lovely grind and great extraction = win.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@QueenOfCaffine could you snap a pic of the adjustment dial, is it the same as the other grinders?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I've had the Sage grinder and I'm sorry to say it's pants. It is not at all up to doing espresso. The Sette is beset with problems and even if you buy from BB while they might have great warranty support you will be without a grinder when it breaks, and it will. The Mignon Specialita is a good grinder and as long as you aren't changing beans, you can set the time and It will be within less than 0.5 of a gram each time. So you can weigh and adjust the time while the Mrs can just grind. Or stretch your budget and get the 65 flat burrs of the Mignon XL which are the biggest flat burrs in the proven small kitchen/spouse friendly Mignon case. Just a bit taller for the bigger motor.


----------



## Bazinda (Jan 30, 2021)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Have the issues with the Sette been sorted out? I remember the first wave of people buying them which ended up with them breaking within weeks of buying them.
> 
> Would you consider a used grinder? As you'll get a much better grinder more for your buck? £500 you'd get you an awesome used ex commercial grinder.
> 
> Sorry for the curve ball.


 I'd definitely consider used. After about of pursuing, my wife would be happy if I pre weigh the beans in single servings. Niche becomes to choice now but where? They're all sold out everywhere and never come up used.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Have to wait till aprils run of niche


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Apparently there is an April drop of the UK spec Niche Zero coming. Get on their website and register for their newsletter and you will be informed when the drop is up for sale.


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

or from another thread on the forum - it seems this is likely to be on sale soon with bella barista: https://www.homebarista.be/en/shop/products/probarista-koffiemolen-g-iota-wit


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Bazinda said:


> I like the easiness of the sette 270wi.


 I'd advise against that, they're not very reliable. If you still want one I'd put it into the search engine on the forum and read about the issues.


----------



## QueenOfCaffine (Dec 29, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> @QueenOfCaffine could you snap a pic of the adjustment dial, is it the same as the other grinders?


Believe so, it's stepless. So took the hood off, manually turned the adjuster until I felt the bites just about touch, spinning the spindle manually, then backed off about two notches and then dialled in.

Worked for me.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah wierd that. Im sure it was three turns on my specilita.


----------



## QueenOfCaffine (Dec 29, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Yeah wierd that. Im sure it was three turns on my specilita.


I seriously buffered about with mine for pour over, before I gave in and sorted a Gaggia. ProbBly why mine looks we're, didn't calibrate or sort it for espresso right out of the box.


----------



## Bazinda (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks guys.

Settled on the Eureka Mignon Specialita. 
Anyone who's where I can her a dosing funnel that works? 3D print is fine too. Cheers


----------

